# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ۩۩๑***آشنایی با رشته مهندسی دارو سازی***۩۩๑

## پاپا پوریا

رشته مهندسي شيمي-گرايش داروسازي(Pharmacuetical Eng)با هدف به كار گيري علوم و فنون جديد مهندسي در طراحي دستگاهها, خطوط فرآيند و توليد مواد دارويي برنامه ريزي و ايجاد گرديده است. اين گرايش جنبه هاي تئوري و عملي طراحي را كه شامل طراحي واحدهاي فرآيند, طراحي خطوط مختلف آماده سازي , فرآوري ,كنترل و بسته بندي مواد دارويي و همچنين طراحي كارخانجات توليدي صنايع داروسازي مي باشد را موردتوجه قرار مي دهد.اين دوره آموزشي-پژوهشي با اهداف زير تشكيل مي گردد:
آموزش مهندسين شيمي به منظور توسعه , راهبري, بهره برداري و طراحي فرآيند هاي صنعت داروسازي وصنايع جانبي آن براي توليد مواد دارويي(Bulk Drugs )،الگوهاي استفاده از موادموثره در توليد دارو(Dosage forms)توليدمواد شيميايي خيلي خالص دارويي(Fine chemicals) ووفرآيند هاي بيوتكنولوژيكي كاربردي در صنايع داروسازي ميباشد. chemicals)

انجام پژوهشهاي بنيادي و كاربردي در جهت توسعه تكنولوژي و توليد داروهاي جديد.


*ضرورت و اهميت*
صنعت داروسازي كشور, به عنوان يكي از صنايع بزرگ و حياتي,در مقايسه با ديگر صنايعي كه محصولات پيچيده اي توليد مينمايند در حال حاضر از شالوده مهندسي ضعيف تري برخوردار است كه اين وضعيت درخيلي از كشورهاي جهان, حتي در كشورهاي پيشرفته نيز مشاهده مي گردد.اين وضعيت ساده و سنتي به خاطر وجود ارزش افزوده بالا در توليدات اين صنعت ديگر قابل قبول نبوده بلكه وجود پارامترهايي نظيرايمني, كيفيت بالا, خلوص, هزينه هاي بالاي راهبري و محافظت هاي زيست محيطي,لزوم توجه علمي بهصنعت وعنايت مضاعف به تحقيقات را بطور آشكار طلب مي نمايد. امروزه مديران صنايع داروسازي به دليل نياز روزافزون و بيسابقه جامعه به محصولات دارويي, فشار فوق العاده زيادي را در مجموعه خود احساس ميكنند.از طرفي ديگر اعمال استانداردهاي جديد و سخت توسط دولتها, باعث شده است كه تكنولوژي هاي موجود جوابگوي آن استانداردها و نيازها نباشد و اين در حاليست كه صنعت توليدمواد شيميايي خيلي خالص دارويي و الگوهاي استفاده از مواد موثره در توليد مواد اوليه دارويي و دارو از نبودن يك پايه مهندسي قوي رنج مي برند. در حقيقت مقررات جديد در صنعت داروسازي طوري وضع شده اند كه فرآيندهاي ساخت در ثبت داروهاي جديد تضميني نبوده و نياز به بازبيني و اصلاح پيوسته روش ساخت دارند , لذاجهت تحقق اين امر گزينه ديگري غير از تربيت نيروهاي متخصص و ماهر در اين زمينه وجود ندارد.بيش از چندين دهه است كه رشته مهندسي شيمي از چارچوب كاملاْ سنتي خود پا فراتر گذاشته و به فرم دانشهاي به هم پيوسته متشكل از پديده هاي انتقال, ترموديناميك, شيمي , سينتيك و … در آمده است .در سالهاي اخير اين علوم آنچنان توسعه يافته اند كه ابزارهاي قوي علمي بوجودآمده از ماحصل پيشرفتهاي وسيع علمي اين امكان را به بشريت داده است كه دانش به دست آمده در يك زمينه از علوم طبيعي به راحتي در زمينه هاي ديگرقابل استفاده باشد. چنين انگيزه اي در مهندسي شيمي باعث گسترش انديشه ها و زمينه هاي كاملاْ نو و جديدي گرديده است كه از جمله آنها مي توان به مهندسي داروسازي كه در ارتباط تنگاتنگ با علوم زيستي است اشاره نمود.يك برنامه جامع داروسازي ميتواند شكوفايي بخش هاي قديمي صنعت داروسازي در توليد انبوه و الگو هاي مصرف مواد موثره دارويي را به ارمغان آورد. با گشايش اين رشته تحصيلي در دانشگاه, در كوتاه مدت, بنيه علمي صنعت داروسازي تقويت شده و فارغ التحصيلانقادرخواهند بود نيازهاي تحقيقاتي اين صنعت را در بخش مهندسي شناسايي و راهكارهاي مناسب عرضه نمايند. از نقطه نظر آموزشي اين اميدواري وجود دارد كه دانشجويان بااستعداد جذب اين دوره شده تابا فراگيري روشهاي علمي و عملي به ياري صنعت بشتابند.


*طول دوره و شكل نظام*
طول و نظام آموزشي دوره كارشناسي ارشد رشته مهندسي شيمي - گرايش داروسازي مطابق آيين نامه آموزشي دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي مصوب شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي مي باشد.


تعداد و نوع واحدهاي درسي
تعداد كل واحدهاي موردنياز دوره به شرح زير مي باشد:
دروس اصلي 15 واحددروس اختياري 9 واحدكارآموزي 1 واحدسمينار 1 واحدپايان نامه 6 واحد
تعداد كل واحد ها 32 واحد

*
نقش و توانايي فارغ التحصيلان*
فارغ التحصيلان اين دوره قادرخواهند بود با اطلاعات علمي وعملي كسب شده در دوران تحصيل, جوابگوي نيازهاي فني و تحقيقاتي صنعت داروسازي بوده و روشهاي علمي را به اين صنعت انتقال دهند.


*شرايط و ضوابط ورود به رشته*
داوطلبين بايستي علاوه بر شرايط عمومي پذيرش دانشجو بايد داراي شرايط اختصاصي زير باشند:- فارغ التحصيلان مقطع كارشناسي در رشته هاي مهندسي شيمي, مهندسي پليمر , مهندسيمكانيك شيمي و علوم و صنايع غذايي. دروس جبراني به ارزش 12 واحد با همكاري دانشكده هاي داروسازي نيز به عنوان پيشنياز در برنامه كارشناسي ارشد گنجانده مي شود.تبصره: به تشخيص گروه آموزشي و با بررسي سوابق تحصيلي حداكثر 12 واحد جبراني ديگر از دروس اصلي مهندسي شيميبه عنوان دروس جبراني براي وروديهاي رشته هاي غير مهندسي شيمي اضافه مي گردد.


*مواد و ضرايب امتحاني*
مواد آزمون ورودي ضرايب1- مهندسي بيوشيمي و ميكروبيولوژي 2-2 پديده هاي انتقال (جرم, حرارت, سيالات) 2-3 ترموديناميك 2-4 رياضيات مهندسي 2-5 زبان تخصصي 2-6 سينتيك و طراحي راكتور 2*
جدول دروس
1) جدول دروس اصلي:رياضيات مهندسي پيشرفتهپديده هاي انتقال در صنايع داروسازيطراحي فرآيند هاي صنايع داروسازيتكنولوژي پودرمهندسي راكتور پيشرفته2) جدول دروس انتخابي:مدلسازي و شبيه سازي در صنايع داروسازيآزمايشگاه تكميلي فرآيندهاي داروسازيكنترل فرايند و اتوماسيون در صنايع داروسازي(Scale-up) بزرگنمايي دستگاههااصول استخراج و خالص سازي مواد موثره گياهان دارويي(Aspetic processing) استريليزاسيونفرآوري شيميايي داروها و مواد خالص داروييفرآوري دارويي الگوي دزهاي جامدسيستمهاي كنترل انتقال دارو۳)جدول دروس جبراني:ميكروبيولوژي عموميطراحي بيوراكتورها و مهندسي بيوشيميمقدمه اي بر علوم داروسازيمقدمه اي بر مهندسي داروسازيآزمايشگاه ميكروبيولوژي4) كارآموزي:به منظور آشنايي دانشجويان اين رشته با صنعت و مسائل عملي, دو دوره كاراموزي اجباري به مدت 4 ماهدر صنعت داروسازي به برنامه دوره كارشناسي ارشد افزوده مي شود.5) سمينار:ارائه سمينار براي دانشجويان دوره كارشناسي ارشد رشته مهندسي شيمي گرايش داروسازي ضروري است .سمينار مي تواند بر اساس پيشنهاد استاد راهنما در زمينه موضوعات مستقل يا در امتداد پروژه كارشناسي ارشد در ارتباط مستقيم با صنعت داروسازي كشور صورت گيرد.6) پايان نامه:نگارش يك رساله تحقيقاتي در يكي از موضوعات مهندسي داروسازي به پايان نامه اطلاق مي گردد . پروژه بايد جهت رفع مشكلات صنايع داروسازي يا نوآوري در يكي از موضوعات نظري-عملي و يا عملي با همكاري نزديك صنايع داروسازي مي باشد. استاد مشاور پروژه حتي الامكان بايد از متخصصين صنايع داروسازي باشد تا امكان مطالعه نياز هاي صنعتي هموار گردد.

*

----------

